# 270 or 30-06 shells ( nickel)



## penmaker1967 (Dec 10, 2010)

i am looking for a few nickel plated 270 or 30-06 shells for a order that i have does anyone know where i can find some at i dont need a whole box but any amount will work the order is for 6 pens but might need a few extra in case i miss up one or 2 of them 
thanks


----------



## weiner9696 (Dec 11, 2010)

Send me your name and address to weiner9696@tampabay.rr.com and I will send you some 30-06 cases.  10 should be enough?

Let me know if you want them resized and deprimed.

George


----------



## penmaker1967 (Dec 11, 2010)

i sent u a pm


----------



## weiner9696 (Dec 12, 2010)

They are going in Monday's mail.

George


----------



## penmaker1967 (Dec 17, 2010)

they came in thursday thank you


----------

